
Hire Economics: Why Applying to Jobs Is a Waste of Time - georgecmu
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130612170852-15454-hire-economics-don-t-waste-your-time-applying-to-job-postings?goback=%2Egde_1844342_member_249525479
======
georgecmu
Key message of the article:

 _Jobs in the hidden market are filled based on internal promotions, referrals
and recommendations, with candidates being assessed on their past performance
and future potential. For job-seekers who aren’t perfect matches on skills and
experience this is great news, but to get the chance to be evaluated this way
you need to be recommended by someone in your network._

